Ask HN: What are you doing to develop immune system? - omacetamol
======
Zelphyr
Seven years ago I noticed I was getting really nasty allergies this time of
year. I had never had allergies before. They got worse as I got older. My
overall health did.

Two years ago I changed my diet and dramatically increased my exercise (keto
and Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu). I had no colds or allergies anymore. Well, that’s
not entirely true. I realized that I had had a few colds. They started the way
my colds always did but lasted less than a day instead of nearly a week like
they used to. And the allergies are completely gone.

I caught my first cold two months ago. That was right after burying my step
father (the stress of his death coupled with flying to see him when he went
into the hospital and hugging on a lot of family I hadn’t seen in years
weakened my immune system I guess)

So... diet and exercise worked for me.

------
ionuttt93
Wim Hof method, it involves breathing exercises and some form of cold
exposure.

[https://www.wimhofmethod.com](https://www.wimhofmethod.com)

------
Foober223
I see a lot of comments about sunshine exposure. Just want to make a counter-
point. My neighbor died of skin cancer after a lifetime of sun exposure. He
was in his 60's, not a spring chicken, but not elderly yet either. Now I have
a new next-door neighbor :(

Also some very young people die of sun exposure.

I have anecdotal experience that vampires often look many years younger than
their sunshine peers. As well as some hard evidence from truckers with the
left-side (window facing) of their face greatly aged compared to the right.

It might be wise to moderate the time in the sun. Get some vitamin D, but
everything in moderation.

------
lambdaba
in (some) order of importance:

\- lots of sun WITHOUT sunscreen (diet and/or astaxanthin prevent sunburn),
need cholesterol to biosynthesize vit. d

\- reduce glucose spikes / increase insulin sensitivity with low-carb diet

\- eliminate nutritional deficiencies: most effective is carnivore-ish diet in
my opinion, meat and animal products are the best sources of bioavailable
nutrients

\- eliminate stressors in food: stimulants, coffee, etc.

\- resistance / strength training

\- cardiovascular training

\- cold exposure (ice baths are awesome, I don't personally have access or a
personal setup)

------
jayp1418
For me this pranayama works :

[https://libre.video/videos/watch/c4b30e57-0c23-47fa-
aae2-8c5...](https://libre.video/videos/watch/c4b30e57-0c23-47fa-
aae2-8c50545f0fbc)

And several studies done on this pranayama

[http://www.aolresearch.org/published_research.html](http://www.aolresearch.org/published_research.html)

------
gshdg
Exercise. Balanced nutrition (macro and micro). Sleeping enough to wake
without an alarm. Avoiding toxins and intoxicants (nicotine, alcohol, etc.)

------
photawe
I have an indoor bike, doing high intensity 4 times/week. I'm currently
reading about Wim Hof - to see what I can apply on myself.

------
LoSpietato
Exposing my body to all sorts of environment from radiation to a high level of
stress and observing what is the outcome

~~~
posnet
Good idea, I also recommend starting a regiment of bullet training resistance.

But make sure you start with a small caliber like a 22. and work out way up to
the higher calibers to build immunity gradually.

~~~
LoSpietato
I am a 9/11 suvival

~~~
omacetamol
Wow... Can you elaborate a little?

------
ynarwal
I've been trying lemon, ginger and honey tea. at least it keeps me hydrated.

------
nunez
A good immune system is kind-of luck-of-the-draw; that aside, I’m exercising
daily.

------
nonsapreiche
staying in the sunshine

------
sexymaniac
trying to be mindful about belly breathing and hydration.

